# Exile Audio XP12



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Just won this at a local audio meet. Decided to finally remove the 4 subs that were in the car (previous owner install). This sub manufacturer was unknown to me before taking it home last weekend. Ended up in a 1.7 ft^3 ported enclosure tuned to 28hz. 

Looks:

The sub has a nice layout. Venting under the spider, and a decent size pole vent. Though it was hard to tell there was a pole vent because there is a rubber piece over the vent with a design on it. Rubber cover for the magnet, looks nice. Rubber surround, and the whole woofer seems to be well constructed. The only part really don't like all that much is the plastic special design for the cone. I'm suprised that a nice looking woofer like this would have a wierd cone design. Also came with nice mounting screws and a plastic grille. Also, there are push terminals for the sub, which is really nice. The leads seem to be woven into the actual cone, which is wierd. 

Sound:

This was my first attempt at a car audio ported enclosure. I am running it off of a Polk momo amp. The sub is a single 4-ohm, so the amp is only bumping out 250 watts. The good news is that it has a 90db efficiency. With it tuned to 28hz, it sound wonderful. Where the 4 sealed polk subs I was using before would die at 40hz, this 1 12" sub was WAY better at all the good stuff. 

It was kind of crazy, as when I was attempting to test the 20hz tones, it actually felt like I had the fan on with all the air it was trying to push. Swept from 20hz-150hz, and it sounded darn near flat with it dropping slightly at 25hz and below (to my ear). 

I have to say that it is a nice, light sub...and while the ported enclosure size is slightly larger than I wanted to use, it sound good enough where I just might keep it for a while. As soon as I get a chance, I will throw some more power at it and see what happens.


----------

